# How to live with a fridge | Fridgeless designs/ideas



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://www.ediblegeography.com/the-anti-fridge/

I've not read everything on the site yet but found it interesting on some of the storage designs. I know some of you folks are skilled in the carpentry and design so this may be something interesting to build. Also I wanted to make a thread about living without a fridge and gather ideas from the community here.

I'm also getting into canning so this is something of an interest of mine as well.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If you're going fridgeless, you might want a cold cellar. . . lots of home-preserved things do best in a cool and dry and dark location.

I have always had a fridge, but I lived in Europe for a while, and I can definitely agree that the fridges on this continent are much bigger than we really need (except when keeping party food for a lot of people!)


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

When I was very young and lived in China, we didn't have a fridge. Well, we did for a bit, but then it broke and we couldn't afford to buy a new one.

It didn't seem as big a deal as it would today, because my parents went grocery shopping every day. Even today, a lot of Chinese still do that. Milk was delivered fresh every morning, and meat was either cooked and eaten within a day or two, or dried and salted.

Rice had to be cooked and eaten within the day. During summer months, it would go bad overnight.

So living without a fridge is definitely possible, but not very convenient.


----------

